# Notes per recording - suggestion



## xiphoid (Jan 31, 2006)

My wife and I have different TV viewing schedules. We don't get to watch each show together. So, we don't know what the other has viewed and whether the recording can be deleted.

It would be nice if we could leave each other notes per recording to say whether we have watched the entire show. This could also be used to remind myself where I left the show in order to resume playing at the correct location. 

An indicator (or icon) could show whether the recording has a note attached.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

Sorry if this has been discussed before. I didn't find it. 

Maybe there could be a folder in Now Playing for each member of the household who wants one? Shows could be designated to appear in one or more members' folders when the recordings are initially set up. One recording, but appearing in multiple folders. When a particular user deletes a show from his/her folder, one that appears in multiple folders in the same household, the show disappears from that user's Now Playing list but remains in the others' folders. Each member would have his/her own Now Playing list, at least for the shows that multiple folks in the same household want to be sure to have a chance to watch. The default recording option would be for a show to appear in the main Now Playing List, not in a separate household member's folder. A password on a member's folder would allow him/her to record something discreetly, without others in the household seeing it on the Now Playing list.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I like that idea! I wish my husband and I had the same taste in shows, and actually we do make it a point to watch the shows we both like together (I think that's more fun)! However, just because I personally wouldn't use this feature doesn't mean I don't think it's a great idea! 

I guess I could leave him a note: "Hey, I recorded SURVIVORMAN for YOU so feel free to delete it whenever you want to." So I guess I'd use it after all!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

someone posted a while ago about how after one of them watched a show they start it again and fast foward 5 min. So if the other person loads it up and it's 5 min in, they know they can delete it


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

or maybe mark all shows you both want w/ KUID and then when one watches it, knock it down to keep until


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

The KUID idea might fly. Good idea, at least until something more foolproof can be developed for the likes of my household. The other day, I tried marking all of the items in the cue that I still wanted to see. I marked them all with the green circle of KUID, so my wife wouldn't delete them. However, she interpreted my action to mean that I had already seen them, so she felt she could delete them as she watched them. Luckily we sorted that out the same evening. I'm sure there is gunfire in some households over such mix ups, a la The War of the Roses. <g>


----------

